# Ziwi Peak is very different pet food



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I always rotate between Cani-source dehydrated raw and Acana Pacifica. Sometimes I use canned Merrick as well. The lady at the natural food store gave me a sample of Ziwi Peak Venison and Fish AIR DRIED pet food. My malt ate it up in a flash. It looked like tiny pieces of beef jerky. The lady said it is the most expensive pet food out there. The food was nice and moist, grainfree and high protein. Thinking of adding it to my rotation list.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's the most expensive out there, but it definitely isn't cheap. I think Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw is more expensive...just one that I've seen anyway. I've been feeding mine Ziwi Peak for over a year now...they get some Ziwi Peak & some of their homecooked recipe at each meal. They had a blood chem panel done recently and everything looked great so it must be working okay. Mine love the Ziwi Peak too


----------



## manning (Aug 11, 2008)

*Manning loves it!*

Manning and I are HUGE ziwipeak fans... he's been on it all his life and i have no complaints just praise- he has NEVER had a tear stain issue-EVER (not 100% sure the ziwipeak deserves the credit, but I think so 

I find the price to be worth it- I figure I am saving hundreds of dollars from vet bills that he won't need because of the quality of this food- it balances out. PLUS their small bag lasts a little over a month for my 6 pounder- I figure a dollar a day ain't too shabby.

Their website has A LOT of great information... like the food fundamentals http://www.ziwipeak.com/pdfs/2651_Food_Fundamentals.pdf

Hope your pup loves it as much as mine does!
:}


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

i add a bit of ziwi peak into dexs wellsness. he loooves it


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

lol, i found a dog food even MORE expensive than S&C, paw naturaw organic grassfed bison (dehydrated). but my dogs absolutely LOVE it. they also like the ziwi peak, but i pretty much just use that for training treats.


----------

